# Ubicación de Cables de comunicación OBD2 en camión JAC HFC 4181 año 2011 motor Diesel 6 cilindros



## JOSE GALVEZ (Jun 14, 2021)

Hola a todos querida comunidad, estoy intentando realizar una lectura de códigos  DTC en este camión pero no puedo dar con el conector OBD2, muchos dicen que ese conector de 11 pines que se muestran en las imágenes abajo corresponde a la comunicación CAN, pero no estoy seguro, no tengo mucha información que me ayude a corroborar eso, si existe un adaptador en el mercado aun no lo encuentro, he realizado pruebas de voltaje y todas las señales estan por sobre los 5 volt y no quiero quemar mi scanner, si alguien tiene información al respecto sobre estos camiones se lo agradecería un montón.

Un gran Saludo a todos aquí.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 15, 2021)

Ese conector no es OBD2


----------



## JOSE GALVEZ (Jun 15, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Ese conector no es OBD2


Tu dices que debe haber otro conector? o necesito un adaptador OBD2 que coincida con el de la imagen?


----------

